# test



## dpeel (Oct 26, 2014)

test


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What exactly are you testing dpeel?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You failed. It's summer school for you.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

His spelling looks good!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

His IP says Montana so at least he's not from Russia, Ukraine, India, or one of the stans.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Is he grading on a curve?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

No audio, and no video. Otherwise, the test was successful. :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

dpeel here, my login has always been MT Born. Yesterday some how I got myself lock out under that user name and was attempting to correct that. My bad I apparently set up a new user name. If this post works I have correct my error. Thanks everyone for the high scores on the test!


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Did it work... JK.
I had the same issue as well.
Had forgot my other user name.


----------

